# Psychic Strawberry Pie



## Timeloyd (May 13, 2006)

"We are Psychic Pie. We know what you want." said the Psycic Pie Man. You wanted a Strawberry Pie".  It contains 6 CUPS OF STRAWBERRYS, AND 1 CUP SUGAR. We use a CHOCOLATE GRAHAM CRACKER CRUST."
"Oh and no chiffon! Sure I'l tell you what's in it!" The Psycic Pie Man said as if reading Suzy Q's mind. 

    "THE CRUST IS MADE USING 2 CUPS / 8 OZ. OF SEMI~FINELY GROUND CHOCOLATE GRAHAM CRACKERS.
    ADD 1/2 CUP MELTED MARGARINE OR BUTTER, AND 4 TABLESPOONS HONEY OR 3 TABLESPOONS SUGAR. COMBINE ALL CLOCKWISE TILL IT'S HOOPY . Hoopy means altogether complete and something that is completely together. Hoopy is often preceeded by Amazingly to show how really amazingly hoopy it is.  THIS WILL MAKE THE BOTTOM CRUST. DUPLICATE IT WITHOUT THE SUGAR/HONEY FOR THE TOP CRUST.
   PUT THE CRUST IN A PIE PAN OILED WITH PEANUT OIL to maintain the nuttiness, WALK THE GRAHAM CRACKER CRUST UP THE SIDE OF THE PIE PAN (A DEEP PIE PAN IS BEST FOR STRAWBERRIES) AND OVER THE TOP SIDE EDGE AND ACROSS BOTTOM TILL EVEN. I mean UNTIL THE CRUST IS EVEN.

PREHEAT OVEN TO 350 DEGREES

   TAKE 1 1/2 LB / 6 CUPS OF STRAWBERRIES, REMOVE THE GREEN TOPS, AND SPLIT EACH ONE IN HALF I have tried to split them with laughter wihout succss. Maybe they don't have a seance of humor. At least it makes me feel good. 
   STIRRING CLOCKWISE FOR POSITIVE ENERGY IN YOUR FOOD ADD 1 EGG for all the yolks you been doing. BEAT UP THE EGG REAL GOOD unless it is sentiant and does not like being beaten up. Then say "Nanno Nanno" and then appologise for hurting it and ask if it will agree to live on in you. 
   ADD 4 TABLESPOONS FLOUR STIRRING CLOCKWISE. Then ADD 1 TABLESPOON SUM^C•*° JUICE (THE SECRET INGREDIENT PUT IN PSYCHICLY).
   COMBINE EVERYHING TOGETHER STIRRING IN A CLOCKWISE DIRECTION .
   MIX TILL IT IS HOOPY AND POUR IT SLOWLY AND EVENLY INTO THE CHOCOLATE GRAHAM CRACKER PIE CRUST.
NOW TAKE THE CHOCOLATE GRAHAM CRACKER CRUST MADE SAME AS CRUST INSTRUCTIONS GIVEN EARLIER EXCEPT NO HONEY~SUGAR IS ADDED AND SPRINKLE IT ON TOP OF THE PIE. SPREADING IT WITH A COLD KNIFE COVERING IT COMPLETELY TILL FLAT, AND PRESS SIDES, OR IF USING LIKE A REGULAR CRUST which I do not do with a Psychic Strawberry Pie ROLLING IT FLAT AND THEN PLACING ON TOP IN STRIPS PRESSED TOGETHER LIKE A PUZZLE.
   MELT 1 CUP BUTTER IN SMALL PAN, AND SET ASIDE WITH A BRUSH TO PAINT BUTTER ON THE TOP CRUST.
   PUT IN A PREHEATED 400 DEGREE OVEN 30 MINUTES, AND PAINT BUTTER ON TOP AND RETURN FOR 12 MORE MINUTES." Lets see 30 plus 12 is 42. 42 is the answer to Life, the Universe and Everything according to the Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy. Was that the question to the answer 42 ?  
    Let cool down and refrigerate until really cool and serve.  Share and enjoy.

"If you want to place an express order for a Psychic Pie ," the Psychic Pie Man said, "and your phone dosen't work write the kind of pie that you want on a round piece of paper and toss it into the wind or your chimney and we will receive it. Mary Poppins uses the same messenger service."

FOR THE PSCHIC STRAWBERRY PIE STORY RECEPIE WITH THE RECEPIE IN CAPITAL LETTERS AND TO FIND OUT HOW TO TELL FORTUNES USING THE STRAWBERRY PIE JUICE ~ 

http://community.webtv.net/Taimm/PSYCHICPIE


----------

